

What happens when 3 developers start a discussion about bit operations - q_no
http://www.nrg-media.de/2014/12/what-happens-when-3-devs-discuss-bit-operations/

======
dkopi
As an embedded programmer with a strong background in C/C++, I'm always a bit
disappointed that simple bit operations are considered magical by programmers
today.

The game looks really cool and sleek, but I can't understand how the
observation that a two state tile can actually be stored as single bit is blog
post worthy.

As computers are growing stronger and faster than ever before, ram and storage
are multiplying by size everyday, it seems that the bit fiddling skills of the
past are becoming obsolete.

Languages like Java and JS which make bit-wise operations and manipulations
difficult aren't making the situation any better.

